# LAS VEGAS - City of Entertainment



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Las Vegas Strip























































Wynn Casino










MGM Grand Hotel&Casino



















The Mirage 



















Venetian Resort



















Caesars Palace



















Hotel Bellagio



















Mandalay Bay



















Luxor 











New York New York Hotel




























Flamingo










Paris Las Vegas










Aladdin Hotel










Riviera










Monte Carlo



















Freemont Street




























Golden Nugget










Project City Center


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

in my opinion, Las Vegas = America. I love this city.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I always thought something was missing on this site, it was Las Vegas.
Thank you.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Great photos! I want to visit Las Vegas one day, it looks very lively and exciting.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

i love las vegas. great pics! did you take these?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

It really is an interesting city.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix. Thanks


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> It really is an interesting city.


Yeah, Vegas takes a lot of shit for its tackiness, but you are right. It's an interesting city if you just view it for what it is. Las Vegas is exactly what Las Vegas was meant to be.

Great photos.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Apart from the bellagio fountains it wasnt for me. Great pics though.


----------



## Igor007 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love going to Vegas every year. I have been there every year for the past 7 years. Cool place, gets cooler every time. Thanks!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really funny! l had great days there kay:


----------



## Zeca (Nov 23, 2006)

I intend to go Vegas in the end of this month but not for gambling, just to have fun, not to loose money.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Evan said:


> Yeah, Vegas takes a lot of shit for its tackiness, but you are right. It's an interesting city if you just view it for what it is. Las Vegas is exactly what Las Vegas was meant to be.
> 
> Great photos.


Very true.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I have contributed a great share in building Las Vegas. I am a gambler (loser).


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW! :cheers:


----------



## andru04499 (Dec 1, 2008)

Luxor Casino - Las Vegas (Me, Flickr) 










Panorama of the Strip (Me, Flickr)










My Flickr Link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viva Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

cool place. want there. one of the reasons to love usa


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

a cool city with cool hotels


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Pictures taken by me.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice pics! :cheers: I thought the Venetian Resort was very good.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx ^^ Beautiful photo :cheers:


----------



## El Gordo (Feb 22, 2009)

*Las Vegas City Center Project*














































*Planet Hollywood*



















*Trump Hotel Tower*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots, El Gordo! :cheers1: Interesting little Eiffel Tower there!


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

WOW! It's been awhile since i've been to LV. Can anyone tell me more about the City Center Project? Is this where the Fountainbleau Casino Resort is? any of it office space? looks to break records if it's all one casino/hotel.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

some of the hotels are amazing! I think they should build a Titanic hotel! that would be amazing!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

Havnt been to Vegas in a minute but I sure will return


----------



## agbmex (Jan 18, 2007)

I have personally been there and it's GREAT! I loved it! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Las Vegas is awesome place :cheers:


----------



## felix801 (Feb 12, 2008)

Vegas is also a water-hogging, sprawling mess....:down:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ what's wrong with suburbs? :lol:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

wow MGM grand, the home of boxing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

felix801 said:


>


Very nice pic kay: i like the skyline  please post more similar pics kay:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Las Vegas is a bizarre place, but I've been there 4 times and love it. It's always that city you hear Americans saying "so we're going to Vegas this weekend". It seems everyone has been there multiple times, and people just go to blow off steam and party.

It's growing very fast for a city in an industiralized country. It's gone from 460,000 metro area in 1980 to around 2,000,000 today.


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

just WOW......


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Gülselam (Aug 9, 2010)

*Las Vegas City Center*



















*The Crystals*





































Fashion Show Mall



















Aria Resort&Casino


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

city center is really modern and classy!


----------

